
Show HN: Let AI write your first draft on any article topic - ptrenko
Writing an article when you start from a blank sheet is incredibly difficult.<p>Quillfore uses AI to write multiple views for a topic. Just copy and edit the text to match your vision.
Also the content is completely unique!<p>Video Demo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=u3RGBZevO4s<p>Free Sign Up: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quillfore.com&#x2F;emailregistration
======
ptrenko
Articles take about 5 minutes to generate! So refresh the main page after 5
minutes.

Video Demo Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3RGBZevO4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3RGBZevO4s)

Free Sign Up:
[http://www.quillfore.com/emailregistration](http://www.quillfore.com/emailregistration)

